# in giro per il mondo



## LizzyeLizzie

Me podríais ayudar a traducir "in giro per il mondo" en español, por favor?
Por ejemplo, si digo "Lei sta viaggiando in giro per il mondo", como lo traduzco en español? 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tomby

"In giro" = "alrededor".
Esempio: "Está viajando alrededor del mundo".
Benvenut@!


----------



## 0scar

No se, _in giro _no es lo mismo que _intorno, _yo diría "...viajando por el mundo",   como si dijese "...viaggiando in giro per Italia"="viajando por Italia".


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> No se, _in giro _no es lo mismo que _intorno, _yo diría "...viajando por el mundo",   como si dijese "...viaggiando in giro per Italia"="viajando por Italia".


Opino exactamente igual.

Pero ten en cuenta que pueden haber otras opciones en contextos distintos. Incluso algunas perífrasis podrían ser la opción correcta:
Non preocuparti dal cibo, sempre troverai pizzerie in giro per il mondo.
No te preocupes de la comida, encuentras una pizzeria en cualquier parte.


----------



## Geviert

Tomba: el adverbio "in giro" puede entenderse en el sentido de "alrededor de" (guardarsi in giro). Sin embargo, creo que en este caso la expresión "in giro per il mondo" tiene el sentido de _andare a spasso, a zonzo, lontano da casa. _Sarei d'accordo con Oscar.


----------



## LizzyeLizzie

Muchísimas gracias por todas las respuestas!
El contexto exacto es éste: 
"Il mio mestiere mi ha portato in giro per il mondo e ho visto luoghi meravigliosi."
Entonces como sería mejor traducirlo?
Gracias a todos!


----------



## 0scar

_Mi trabajo me ha llevado por el mundo..._


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> _Mi trabajo me ha llevado por el mundo..._


Una buena traducción


----------



## LizzyeLizzie

Entendido! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Memolecuri

Estoy de acuerdo con la traduccion de Oscar...pero ahora tengo una pregunta..
Se puede decir "sin rumbo por el mundo" en el sentido de "a zonzo/ a spasso per il mondo"? Se utiliza esta expresion o siempre es mejor decir "me voy viajando por el mundo"?


----------



## Neuromante

"Me voy *viajando* por el mundo" no se puede decir (Salvo que se trate de algún contexto raro donde encaje bien) La construcción "Me voy + gerundio" necesita un verbo transitivo.

Puedes decir "me voy sin rumbo (fijo) por el mundo", donde "ir" tiene su significado de "andare", o "viajo sin rumbo (fijo) por el mundo" "estoy viajando"...


----------



## ursu-lab

Puoi dire anche "sin rumbo" e basta, nel senso di "senza una meta precisa".


----------



## Memolecuri

Muchas gracias..
sobretodo por corregirme el "voy+gerundio", creo que lo utilizo muy a menudo..


----------



## Geviert

Memolecuri said:


> Muchas gracias..
> sobretodo por corregirme el "voy+gerundio", creo que lo utilizo muy a menudo..



Ir+gerundio introduce una perífrasis verbal durativa (expresa la acción en desarrollo): _yo voy leyendo y tú vas copiando. Teresita va restableciéndose de su enfermedad._


----------



## honeyheart

Memolecuri said:


> Muchas gracias..
> sobretodo por corregirme el "voy+gerundio", creo que lo utilizo muy a menudo..


Lo que sí está bien decir es "ando viajando por el mundo":

*andar* _intr._
12. Con gerundio, estar realizándose la acción expresada por éste.
(WR)

En Argentina por lo menos, es una construcción muy usada.


----------



## Neuromante

Memolecuri said:


> Muchas gracias..
> sobretodo por corregirme el "voy+gerundio", creo que lo utilizo muy a menudo..


Y muy a menudo sería correcto. Pero no es el caso de "*me* voy viajando por el mundo", además de que tampoco sin el "me" significaría lo que quieres expresar .


----------

